# Getting into the Holiday spirit...



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

oh those are adorable!!! So cute all three of your pups!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Adorable. Thanks for sharing and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I love the 3rd picture best


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So darn cute.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Dogs + Kids = ADORABLE!!! Beautiful family you've got there!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love these pictures, beautiful dogs and your son is so adorable.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Perfect Christmas card material. Great shots.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Great shots...one and all! 

Happy Thanksgiving!

Pete


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

oh my gosh....absolutely adorable!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Great pics! The top one is my favorite!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nicely done! Great pics. Very cute baby boy, BTW.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful pics. Are you a professional photographer or just a really good amateur?


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Great photos! You are obviously a pro!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL, definitely not a pro... its a hobby I've sunk way too much money into... I grumble when my wife asks me to shoot stuff like this, but I always have fun doing it, and it gives me an excuse to get all my equipment out...

The hardest part was getting them all to sit nicely... its like herding cats!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Cuteness overload!!! The three of them are so cute,you smiled my day!Great quality of the pictures too!


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

Here's a couple more... Tobey wasn't too happy with his costume...










One more of Tobey and our son Rysen...


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

You're kids are all so well behaved. Great shots--love them all!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Better then anything Hallmark puts out.
Great pics!


----------

